# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  mes premières fois, j'ai adopté une louloute dans une association.

## Sandybouh

coucou tout le monde
le week end dernier j'ai eu un coup de cur pour la petite Sémira, royale bourbon âgée de 3 ans.
j'ai lu sa fiche, j'ai vu les photos et j'ai été sous son charme a l'instant, elle correspond a mon rythme de vie et a ma vie.
L'association m'a contacté et après presque une heure à parler de Sémira et de nous ( moi mes deux enfants et mon chat, mon rythme de vie) c'est validé, Sémira pourrait être bien au seins de notre petite famille.
Elle est réservé, je la rencontre  ce samedi ou celui de la semaine prochaine, nous allons faire une petite balade et si la fusion passe, elle sera en pré adoption chez moi.
j'ai volontairement pris un adulte car je n'ai jamais eu de chien et je ne suis pas tout le temps a la maison.
Je suis dans un appartement de 40 metres carré les animaux ont accés a toutes les pièces.
Je n'ai pas de jardin.
Mais j'aurais besoin de vos conseils pour

cette premiere rencontre, ce premier moment dans la voiture, les conseils que vous me donnez pour que l'allée a la maison ne se passe pas dans le stress et bien, et quelle sécurité me conseillez vous pour le trajet en voiture?

ce premier a la maison, comment devons nous etre avec elle? devons nous la laissé venir vers nous? ou pouvons nous aller vers elle?

le premier contact avec le chat, faut'il les mettre dans une pièce différente au début? 
lors des premiers jours lorsque je ne suis pas a la maison faut'il les laissé ensemble ou pas?

je fais de la course a pied est ce que le lend demain de son arrivée je peux allé courir avec elle?
ou me conseillez vous d'aller courir avec ?

la pause pipi du midi comment faites vous? avez vous engagez un pettsiter? si oui quel site me conseillez vous? sortez vous votre chien le midi? ( oui je me permets de poser la question car je connais des gens qui ne le font pas )

autorisez vous votre chien a aller sur votre canapé et de dormir avec oui?

ou achetez vous vos accessoires et nourriture pour votre loulou?

J'ai beaucoup de questions mais j'aimerais etre au mieux pour Sémira pour qu'elle est un coup de coeur pour nous  :: 

merci pour votre attention
sandy

----------


## Saff

Salut,

Tout d'abord bravo pour cette adoption ! Beaucoup de gens veulent des chiots mais à mon sens, il n'y a rien de mieux qu'un chien adulte au caractère déjà fixé, surtout pour une première adoption. Les chiots c'est super mignon, mais c'est beaucoup plus compliqué. Je vais essayer de répondre un peu à tes interrogations mais le mieux c'est de demander à l'association (ou à sa famille d'accueil) car beaucoup de choses dépendent de son caractère.




> les conseils que vous me donnez pour que l'allée a la maison ne se passe pas dans le stress et bien, et quelle sécurité me conseillez vous pour le trajet en voiture?


Pour un premier voyage et en particulier si t'es toute seule, je te conseille le coffre. Une cage de transport c'est l'idéal. Tout dépend si tu veux investir là-dedans ou pas. Pense à demander si elle supporte bien la voiture. J'ai un des miens qui est malade, j'essaie de faire en sorte qu'il soit à peu près à jeun sinon il vomit et salive énormément. Mais la plupart des chiens supportent parfaitement bien la voiture.






> ce premier a la maison, comment devons nous etre avec elle? devons nous la laissé venir vers nous? ou pouvons nous aller vers elle?


Ca dépend de la louloute. Si elle est un peu anxieuse, laissez-la découvrir tranquillement son environnement en lui parlant doucement. Certains chiens vont explorer sans aucune crainte, d'autres vont mettre un peu plus de temps. Quand un chien débarque chez moi, généralement je le laisse visiter tranquillement, et je m'accroupie en lui parlant (et dans 90% des cas, ça suffit pour qu'il vienne réclamer une petite gratouille entre deux reniflages de meuble  :Stick Out Tongue: ).




> le premier contact avec le chat, faut'il les mettre dans une pièce différente au début? 
> lors des premiers jours lorsque je ne suis pas a la maison faut'il les laissé ensemble ou pas?


Je demanderai conseil à l'asso. Tout dépend de ta louloute et de ton chat. En tout cas, j'éviterai de lui montrer avec le chat dans les bras, ça reste très contraignant pour le chat et il peut avoir une mauvaise réaction même s'il est adorable.




> je fais de la course a pied est ce que le lend demain de son arrivée je peux allé courir avec elle?
> ou me conseillez vous d'aller courir avec ?


Tu peux essayer d'aller faire une petite course tranquille, histoire de voir comment ça se passe. Mais si elle est pas habituée, elle risque de vouloir renifler tous les carrés de pelouse qui vont passer à porter de son nez. Pour habituer le mien à arrêter de passer 15 min sur chaque poteau, il m'a fallut un peu de temps, beaucoup d'encouragements et une montagne de friandises.  :: 




> la pause pipi du midi comment faites vous? avez vous engagez un pettsiter? si oui quel site me conseillez vous? sortez vous votre chien le midi? ( oui je me permets de poser la question car je connais des gens qui ne le font pas )


Tout dépend de tes moyens, de ton temps le midi, de ton temps de travail. C'est très variable. Je n'ai jamais eu recours à un pet-sitter, je ne peux pas te conseiller de site. Parfois, des voisins avec qui on s'entend bien proposent de le faire.




> autorisez vous votre chien a aller sur votre canapé et de dormir avec oui ?


Alors ça c'est le grand débat. Certains vont te dire oui, d'autres non. Moi, j'ai envie de te dire que si ça n'entraîne pas de conflits, pas de comportements agressifs de la chienne et surtout que ça te fait plaisir, je vois pas où est le problème. Garde quand même en tête que si ta vie change (par exemple si tu es célibataire et que tu dors avec ton chien, pense dès maintenant à la solution pour une transition en douceur si jamais tu revis avec quelqu'un un jour et que lui ne veut pas dormir avec le chien dans le lit, c'est plus à ce moment-là que les problèmes apparaissent). Par contre je suis assez partisane de serrer un peu la bride dès le départ et de s'assouplir par la suite. Moralité : je ne lui autoriserai pas l'accès au canapé et au lit tout de suite. J'attendrai un petit moment histoire de voir comment ça se passe et que son caractère soit fixé vis-à-vis de vous.




> ou achetez vous vos accessoires et nourriture pour votre loulou?


Y a des sites internet très bien et la livraison est souvent rapide. Pour les accessoires, tu peux aussi aller en animalerie. Par contre, je commande mes croquettes sur internet car c'est un marque introuvable en animalerie.

Jte souhaite plein de bonheur ! Tiens-nous au courant !  ::

----------


## Sandybouh

Staff merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de lire et de répondre à chacune de mes questions.
ma louloute est habitué aux chiens et aux chats aux enfants, par contre mon chat non, juste nous humain .
C'est une bonne idée de demander à la famille d'accueil si elle aime la voiture, donc si je lui mets une ceinture de sécurité pour chien ça ne suffit pas? Mes enfants seront à l'arrière, et je pensais mettre louloute devant avec moi.
a la réunion elle allait faire de belles baignades , pour l'endurance elle est ok, pour courir je ne sais pas, qu'entend tu par "friandises " ? 
Pour le canapé et le lit tu as raison, le jour où j'aurais un homme dans ma vie aie aie aie, et pour le canapé on va attendre in peut.
je voulais vous mettre des photos mais je ne vois pas où le faire, j'ai décidé de prendre un adulte pour les raisons que tu énumères.
le temps est très long, cette attente pourtant une semaine ce n'ai rien mais la ... J-2,5

----------


## Saff

Pour mettre des photos, tu peux passer par un site d'hébergement d'images (type hostingpics) ou directement sur le forum (je sais que certains le font mais je n'ai jamais essayé).

Les ceintures pour chiens, je t'avoue que je n'en ai jamais utilisé je ne sais pas du tout si ça marche bien, si c'est très sécurisé, aucune idée. Peut-être que d'autres personnes ici pourront te répondre.

Si ton chat ne connaît pas les chiens, laisse-lui le temps de s'y faire, ne le force pas et surveille que ta louloute ne soit pas trop empressée.

Par friandises, je veux dire à peu près n'importe quoi qu'elle adore, quelque chose qu'elle va vraiment prendre pour une récompense. Ca peut être des gateaux, de la viande, quelque chose qui la branche bien. Le mien c'est du jambon.

----------


## Sandybouh

Saff oui je vais y allé doucement avec le chat
merci pour l'information sur les photos
je vais me renseigner pour la ceintutre 
son ancienne famille d'accueil va me faire une petite bio de son passage chez eux, j'en serais plus sur ses goûts 
merci beaucoup

----------


## lénou

Bravo pour cette future adoption réfléchie. 
Laisse le temps à ta miss de découvrir son environnement tranquillement au moment de son arrivée. 
Avant de démarrer par une balade sportive, teste d'abord la randonnée pédestre, histoire de voir comment se comporte ta nouvelle compagne à l'extérieur et ainsi lui permettre de s'habituer à toi.
Pour les possibilités de promenade à la mi journée, tu trouveras facilement dans ton secteur à mon avis.
Voici un lien:
Promenades chiien sur Paris ou proche 94
L'attente va te sembler longue, j'imagine, mais ça sera du bonheur ensuite!

----------


## Sandybouh

Lénou merci pour ton attention
oui je vais faire une belle randonnée avec ma minette 
je vais lui laisser le temps qu'il faut pour l'approche Ave. Le chat quoique elle est habitué c'est trop elle qui m'inquiète hi hi 
oui l'attente est très longue , c'est repoussé au 16 avril, le 14 avril je vais commencé à être comme une pile hi hi 
je suis entrain de lui crocheter un beau dodo en mauve elle sera trop belle dedans 

j'ai une autre question 
comment savoir si son chien s'ennuie la journée s'il est seul ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci pour le lien

----------


## Bolinette

Quand ma chienne est arrivée, j'ai demandé à la gardienne si elle l'entendait la journée, je voulais savoir si elle chouinait ou aboyait. Au final, je me suis rendue compte qu'elle dormait beaucoup en mon absence. Peu de jouets étaient déplacés, sauf son os en nylon.

----------


## lénou

Elle en a de la chance, la miss...  

Pour l'occuper pendant tes absences, voici quelques idées.
http://www.polytrans.fr/recherche/searchproduct.html

----------


## Sandybouh

Bolinette merci pour ton passage 
c'est vrai que lorsque je regarde mon chat c'est dodo dodo et encore dodo, sauf lorsque les enfants sont là ils jouent à la poupée ou à la balle, ou petite voiture, oui oui même le chat il joue 
Lenou je vais regardé ton lien merci

----------


## Sandybouh

Est ce qu'il faut protéger les pattes de nos Loulou lorsqu'on cour sur le bitume ?
http://www.polytrans.fr/chiens/sport...r-sol-sec.html
Vous en pensez quoi de ca?

----------


## lénou

Il est certain que courir sur le bitume, ça peut abîmer les coussinets à la longue... Différent lorsqu'il s'agit de plusieurs kilomètres sur les chemins de randonnée...
A tester!
Pour le choix du canapé ou pas, voir si la demoiselle est une dominante ou pas... Si elle y va d'elle même ou si c'est toi qui l'invite et qu'elle respecte sa place, c'est différent...
Avec le chat, s'il est habitué aux chiens, pas de souci à mon avis, laisse les gérer.

----------


## Saff

Que du bitume c'est pas très bon effectivement. Faut être particulièrement attentifs l'été, quand il fait très chaud, car ils peuvent se brûler.

----------


## Sandybouh

La pupuce n'est pas une dominante , elle est habituée aux chats
ah oui c'est vrai que l'été ça brûle, je vais tester 
m'est ce que le coller anti puce seresto c'est dangereux pour eux?
je vais prendre des orijen en croquette j'ai vu sur le forum qu'elles étaient bien 
vous mettez des kaway à vos toutou lorsqu'il pleu?

----------


## Saff

J'y connais rien en collier antipuces, les miens sont aux comprimés (je dis pas que c'est mieux hein, mais les colliers je connais pas).

Orijen c'est ce que tout le monde mange chez moi. Elles sont chères, mais très bien. Par contre, quand je commande pour mes deux chiens et mes 4 chats, je pleure ! :/

Je vis en maison donc quand il pleut, sortir n'est pas une nécessité. Quoique... en Normandie, il peut pleuvoir longtemps !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sandybouh

Saff hi hi oui mais la pluie se reprend de plus en plus
oui elles coûtent cher mais si c'est pour finir avec une opération à un bras à cause du mauvaise alimentation...
tu crois que le vétérinaire peut me conseiller pour savoir si je donne en comprimé ou en collier? Les prix sont les mêmes en veto qu'en site?
j'ai envie de lui acheter tout pleins de choses mais je n'ai pas ses mensurations 
j'ai tellement hâte, finalement elle arrive le 16/04

----------


## superdogs

> coucou tout le monde
> le week end dernier j'ai eu un coup de cur pour la petite Sémira, royale bourbon âgée de 3 ans.
> j'ai lu sa fiche, j'ai vu les photos et j'ai été sous son charme a l'instant, elle correspond a mon rythme de vie et a ma vie.
> L'association m'a contacté et après presque une heure à parler de Sémira et de nous ( moi mes deux enfants et mon chat, mon rythme de vie) c'est validé, Sémira pourrait être bien au seins de notre petite famille.
> Elle est réservé, je la rencontre  ce samedi ou celui de la semaine prochaine, nous allons faire une petite balade et si la fusion passe, elle sera en pré adoption chez moi.
> j'ai volontairement pris un adulte car je n'ai jamais eu de chien et je ne suis pas tout le temps a la maison.
> Je suis dans un appartement de 40 metres carré les animaux ont accés a toutes les pièces.
> Je n'ai pas de jardin.
> Mais j'aurais besoin de vos conseils pour
> ...


Pour la course, tu es une grande coureuse ou pas ? Si tu pars pour une heure ou plus, elle risque fort de ne pas être habituée, non pas pour la résistance, mais pour l'intérêt. Si c'est un petit trotting court, pourquoi pas.
 En tout cas, cours avec une longe, ne la lache pas ; il faut attendre un bon moment qu'elle t'ai repérée comme "maitre" avant de prendre le risque de la détacher.
Peut être commencer par lui faire explorer les environs tranquillement ; elle a besoin de découvrir son nouvel environnement..

A midi, j'ai la chance de pouvoir rentrer 1 heure, j'attrape les 2 colliers, et hop, partie pour 20 mn. le temps du repas est très très court, mais je préfère, au cas où je dois rester plus tard au travail le soir. Après, c'est toi qui voit, et verra...

Canapé, lit, jamais !.... au début. Moi aussi, je suis intransigeante au début, et je desserre au fur et à mesure selon l'état d'esprit du loulou

Chez moi, c'est le chat libre, le chien tenu au collier et à qui je parle en lui disant "doucement, tu ne touches pas etc.. + félicitations quand il ne montre pas de signe d'agressivité. Après, je lache en douceur, en restant très très très près, voire la main au dessus du collier..
Jamais seuls en ton absence pendant un bon moment, je dirais, sauf entente exceptionnelle dès le départ, ça peut arriver aussi

Tu nous mettras des photos ?

----------


## Sandybouh

Superdogs 
merci pour tes conseils, je pars minimum 1h courir, tu voulais dire laisse pour longe ? 
Pour le canapé on va y aller tout doux
mais ma louloute n'est pas une dominante après son attitude peu changé on verra bien hi hi 
je vais lui prendre un collier pour faire comme toi pour le chat
oui oui je vous mettrai des photos
j'ai hâte de sentir son odeur sa douceur 
c'est long dites donc

----------


## superdogs

Non, non, longe (plus longue qu'une laisse) ; par expérience, je trouve que courir avec une laisse courte, c'est difficile, le chien est trop dans les pieds, ou alors tire sur le bras ; avec plus de longueur, il peut courir plus devant ou à côté, ou derrière.. sans que tu sois gênée.
Peut être que plus tard, tu pourras courir sans rien du tout aussi c'est ce que je fais avec les miens; le temps te le dira, si elle te suit bien, ou pas..

Tu penses courir en ville, chemins de campagne, forêt domaniale ? sur route ?


Sur nombre de tes questions, tu verras, c'est les essais ratés et réussis qui t'apprendront.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Superdogs 
> merci pour tes conseils, je pars minimum 1h courir, tu voulais dire laisse pour longe ? 
> Pour le canapé on va y aller tout doux
> *mais ma louloute n'est pas une dominante* après son attitude peu changé on verra bien hi hi 
> je vais lui prendre un collier pour faire comme toi pour le chat
> oui oui je vous mettrai des photos
> j'ai hâte de sentir son odeur sa douceur 
> c'est long dites donc



Pas besoin pour qu'elle s'installe !!! j'ai une chienne qui n'est pas dominante pour un rond, mais une fois calée sur la couette, elle mets tout son poids (28kg) au fond du matelas, et je peux te dire que pour la faire bouger d'un centimètre, c'est le tour de rein assuré ! et le tout avec un air bonasse, "quoi, j'entends rien, qu'est ce que tu dis ?" "mais qu'est ce que tu veux" ?
Du coup, je fais genre, je vais dans le placard aux croquettes, et le miracle a lieu, elle BOUGE !

----------


## Saff

> Canapé, lit, jamais !.... au début. Moi aussi, je suis intransigeante au début, et je desserre au fur et à mesure selon l'état d'esprit du loulou


Carrément, c'est plus simple de démarrer un peu "sec" et d'autoriser progressivement que l'inverse. 

Et oui, si tu peux réserver une pièce à ton chat quand tu t'absentes les premiers temps, c'est mieux. On se demande toujours si un chien est ok chats mais pas forcément l'inverse. Mes chiens sont ok chats mais j'ai un de mes chats qui est qu'à moitié ok chiens, il lui faut du temps... Pépite est là depuis 3 semaines et ça fait que quelques jours qu'elle peut passer à côté de lui sans qu'il crache... Et avec un chien un peu trop foufou, il tarte direct. Donc jme méfie toujours quand des chiens que j'ai en famille d'accueil débarquent.

Edit : pour courir avec mon chien, j'utilise du matériel de canicross, j'aime beaucoup car j'ai les mains libres et c'est suffisamment long pour pas "s'entrechoquer" avec le chien. Mon chien ne me tracte pas du tout, il est souvent à côté de moi au final, donc on est pas du tout dans l'esprit du vrai canicross mais je trouve le matos assez bien adpaté pour le jogging avec son chien (si on court pas à 50cm d'une route sinon ça se complique). Le mieux c'est connaître quelqu'un qui peut t'en prêter un pour tester car c'est pas donné à l'achat et c'est pas dit que la méthode te convienne. Personnellement je suis ravie de mon acquisition.




> j'ai hâte de sentir son odeur sa douceur




Avant ou après la trempette dans une flaque d'eau croupie ? xD
Jte garantis que des fois, c'est pas un cadeau !

----------


## Sandybouh

Vous me faites trop rire 
pour le chat je fais pareil , je vais dans le placard à gourmandises et hop ca apparaît comme par magie

j'ai regardé pour le canicross et l'idée me plait bien
est ce que ce genre de matériel est vendu dans les boutiques sur pied ou uniquement sur internet ?

pas mal l'idée de l'eau croupie, ça me fais penser qu'il faut quand même que je prévois un shampoing au cas où, quelle shampoing utilisez vous ? 

C'est vrai que c'est plus chien ok chat mais le chat ok chien je ne le vois jamais, au pire des cas est ce que l'entente sera là un jour? Où il est possible que le chat n'accepte jamais le chien ?

----------


## Sandybouh

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Sandybouh

Vous utilisez quelle marque de shampoing pour vos toutou?

----------


## akiravana

Bonjour
Il ne faut pas hésiter à demander a la famille d'accueil ou a une bénévole elles seront ravie de vous répondre. 
Je ne connais pas Semira donc ma réponse restera très générale. 
Pour les accessoires je vais chez zooplus c'est le moins cher que j'ai trouvé qui propose des produits de qualité.
Semira est habituée aux harnais ce au est préférable surtout au début pour éviter les fuites.
Pour le chat je ne sais pas je ne l'ai jamais fait personnellement par contre dans les premiers temps je ne les laisserais pas ensemble seuls.
Pour l'accueil je la laisserait tranquille toi en l'appelant de temps en temps pour voir si elle vient vers vous.
Pour ce qui est de courrir ça dépend si elle vous semble en forme mais je pense que ça ne posera pas de problème. C'est un très bon moyen pour créer un lien avec elle. La présidente d'appar a prit l'habitude de courrir avec ses chiens en accueil justement parce qu'ils évoluent beaucoup grâce à ça.

Je pense que je n'ai rien oublié
N'hésitez pas à me contacter en cas de besoin. Même après avoir récupéré la chienne si quelque chose ne va pas il vaut mieux le corriger tout de suite plutôt que de laisser le problème s'installer. 
Merci pour Semira

----------


## Sandybouh

Bonjour akiramana 
Merci pour les conseils et les informations 
je vais commencer par faire de longue balades avec Sémira, pour l'habitué à moi et ses alentours.
mais je ne vous cache pas que j'ai hâte de courir avec la pupuce.

j'ai une petite question, est ce que les chiens ont le droit de se baigner dans les parcs où il y a un coin d'eau? 

Je vais faire un tour sur zooplus.
Le harnais est prévu pour Sémira
J-7 

akiramana c'est un énorme plaisir de l'adopter 

je suis barjo je n'arrête pas de regardé les photos de la puce

----------


## lénou

A croquer la Miss! :: 
Pas trop souvent les shampoings. 1 à 2 fois par an maximum pour ne pas stopper la protection naturelle, par contre, user et abuser des séances brossages qui permettent, en plus, de développer une certaine complicité et un moment privilégié.
J-?... J'adore cette impatience positive! ::

----------


## majoliemeute

Bonjour C est chouette cette adoption !  Tu nous raconteras la suite ?Concrètement tu vas la chercher où ?  à l aeroport ? chez une bénévole ? Moi aussi il y a une choupinette femelle de l association qui me plait mais je n ai pas encore osé franchir le pas de la décision. .. Pour les chats je te conseille la barrière bébé ! Nous ici ça délimite l espace chien, quand on s en va on la ferme comme ça les chats peuvent passer et s enfuir si besoin,  le chien est bloqué. Bon on a que des chiens ok chats mais parfois certains veulent jouer de façon un peu trop bourrine et les chats peuvent se réfugier côté chambres..

----------


## akiravana

Vous verrez ça fait toujours bizarre de les voir en vrai, comme s'il y avait un problème d'échelle, ils semblent tout petit (enfin c'est l'effet que cela me fait)  :: 

Pour les points d'eau ça dépend des endroits. Il y a des panneaux en général quand c'est interdit.

En tout cas ça fait plaisir de voir une adoptante aussi impliquée

----------


## Sandybouh

Coucou tout le monde 
oui elle est trop choux ma louloute 
j'espere elle va me sauter dans les bras lorsqu'elle me verra.
je l'aime déjà si fort, c'est dur cette attente.
Presque J-4 , on va aller faire les boutiques après avec ma louloute elle sera trop contente.

pour mon choix, je les "chois" par rapport à la compatibilité avant tout, aboiements, chien,chat,enfant,appartement et âgé.
je voulais un adulte c'est certain, elle était à la réunion elle est arrivée la semaine dernière ici.
je suis du 94 et je vais la chercher dans le 91.
l'avantage en FA c'est qu'on limite la malchance de tomber.

j'espere avoir répondu à tes questions.

la brosser je le ferai tout les jours j'adore ca, pour les points d'eau et shampoings d'accord on fera attention

----------


## lénou

Ne t'attends pas à ce que la demoiselle te saute dans les bras, pas l'essentiel du tout même car pour elle ce changement sera un bouleversement. L'important est la confiance que vous établirez ensuite!
C'est du vécu après 2 adoptions formidables pour moi. Ma 1ere demoiselle, en arrivant dans le bureau du refuge, m'avait ignorée et ne cherchait qu'à en sortir par tous les moyens, la 2nde en Fa, s'était laissée caressée, promenée sans grande démonstration, sans effusion, mais, malgré ces débuts distants, j'ai vécu et je vis toujours avec la 2nde (la 1ere m'ayant quittée et la 2 nde me laissera bientôt car victime d'un osteosarcome  :triste ) des histoires d'Amour et une complicité hors du commun! Voir le regard de ta Miss s'illuminer le jour où elle comprend qu'elle a enfin trouvé SA famille, c'est irremplaçable, inoubliable!  ::

----------


## superdogs

Laisse là plutôt venir vers toi, à son rythme ; elle te montrera quand elle t'intégrera, en général, ça ne prend pas longtemps. La demoiselle a l'air vive, et futée !

----------


## akiravana

Il y a peu de chance qu'elle vous saute dans les bras c'est sur. Il faut bien se dire qu'elle ne comprendra pas encore qu'elle à trouvé sa famille, son comportement avec vous sera celui qu'elle aura avec tous les étrangers. En générale on conseil plutôt de se fier au comportement du chien avec sa fa mais elle l'a connait depuis peu donc se ne sera pas très parlant.

----------


## Bolinette

> Coucou tout le monde 
> oui elle est trop choux ma louloute 
> j'espere elle va me sauter dans les bras lorsqu'elle me verra.
> je l'aime déjà si fort, c'est dur cette attente.
> Presque J-4 , *on va aller faire les boutiques après avec ma louloute elle sera trop contente.*
> 
> pour mon choix, je les "chois" par rapport à la compatibilité avant tout, aboiements, chien,chat,enfant,appartement et âgé.
> je voulais un adulte c'est certain, elle était à la réunion elle est arrivée la semaine dernière ici.
> je suis du 94 et je vais la chercher dans le 91.
> ...


Attention à l'anthropomorphisme  ::  Prends le temps qu'elle soit bien habituée à toi, les boutiques c'est stressant, beaucoup de gens qui ne font pas attention au chien, il faut que tu sois SON repère. Il ne faut pas oublier que le concept de famille d'accueil c'est pour les humains. Pour le chien, il ne fait pas la différence avec un famille définitive. Donc elle sera peut-être un peu déboussolée au tout début. Elle risque de ne pas te sauter dans les bras, et il vaudra mieux ne pas forcer le contact. Si elle détourne la tête à la première rencontre, c'est qu'elle n'a pas envie de contact. Vois le comme avec les jeunes enfants, certains réclament des bisous à tout le monde, d'autres se cachent derrière leurs parents.

Mais bon, il y a toutes les chances que tout se passe bien, il faut aller à son rythme à elle les premiers jours. Faire attention à ce qu'elle ne s'échappe pas au début, tant que tu n'es pas son repère absolu. 

Et puis dans quelques temps, n'hésites pas à faire appel à un éducateur/comportementaliste en méthode positive, parce que souvent ces chiens au passé difficile, ils commencent par être timides, calmes et obéissants, mais au bout d'un mois ou deux, ils vont tester nos limites et là il faut savoir être ferme tout en douceur, parce qu'un chien il vit aussi dans la société et que sans éducation, c'est difficile pour tout le monde. Deux adoptions de chiens des rues et deux fois elles m'ont fait le coup

----------


## Sandybouh

> Ne t'attends pas à ce que la demoiselle te saute dans les bras, pas l'essentiel du tout même car pour elle ce changement sera un bouleversement. L'important est la confiance que vous établirez ensuite!
> C'est du vécu après 2 adoptions formidables pour moi. Ma 1ere demoiselle, en arrivant dans le bureau du refuge, m'avait ignorée et ne cherchait qu'à en sortir par tous les moyens, la 2nde en Fa, s'était laissée caressée, promenée sans grande démonstration, sans effusion, mais, malgré ces débuts distants, j'ai vécu et je vis toujours avec la 2nde (la 1ere m'ayant quittée et la 2 nde me laissera bientôt car victime d'un osteosarcome  :triste ) des histoires d'Amour et une complicité hors du commun! Voir le regard de ta Miss s'illuminer le jour où elle comprend qu'elle a enfin trouvé SA famille, c'est irremplaçable, inoubliable!


coucou 
toutes mes condoléances  :Frown: 
oui je me doute qu'elle ne va pas me sauter dans les bras mais je rêvais comme dans un conte de fée hi hi 
mais on ne sait jamais 
j'ai tellement hâte, je pense à elle toute la journée 
je sais qu'il va lui falloir du temps, mais ce qui est certain c'est que je l'aime déjà très fort.
je sens que vous allez être bombardés de photos bientôt 
hi hi bientôt J-3

----------


## Sandybouh

> Attention à l'anthropomorphisme  Prends le temps qu'elle soit bien habituée à toi, les boutiques c'est stressant, beaucoup de gens qui ne font pas attention au chien, il faut que tu sois SON repère. Il ne faut pas oublier que le concept de famille d'accueil c'est pour les humains. Pour le chien, il ne fait pas la différence avec un famille définitive. Donc elle sera peut-être un peu déboussolée au tout début. Elle risque de ne pas te sauter dans les bras, et il vaudra mieux ne pas forcer le contact. Si elle détourne la tête à la première rencontre, c'est qu'elle n'a pas envie de contact. Vois le comme avec les jeunes enfants, certains réclament des bisous à tout le monde, d'autres se cachent derrière leurs parents.
> 
> Mais bon, il y a toutes les chances que tout se passe bien, il faut aller à son rythme à elle les premiers jours. Faire attention à ce qu'elle ne s'échappe pas au début, tant que tu n'es pas son repère absolu. 
> 
> Et puis dans quelques temps, n'hésites pas à faire appel à un éducateur/comportementaliste en méthode positive, parce que souvent ces chiens au passé difficile, ils commencent par être timides, calmes et obéissants, mais au bout d'un mois ou deux, ils vont tester nos limites et là il faut savoir être ferme tout en douceur, parce qu'un chien il vit aussi dans la société et que sans éducation, c'est difficile pour tout le monde. Deux adoptions de chiens des rues et deux fois elles m'ont fait le coup


tu as raison je ne vais pas l'emmener faire les boutiques avec moi , j'irais le matin comme ça m'évitera de faire la toupille en attendant 14h 
a quel moment je prends rdv avec un éducateur sportif? Comment savoir s'il est bon ou pas?
c'est à domicile ou dehors?
a son arrivée le chat il peut être dans la piece ou je les laisse se découvrir le lend demain ?
merci pour tes conseils

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a peu de chance qu'elle vous saute dans les bras c'est sur. Il faut bien se dire qu'elle ne comprendra pas encore qu'elle à trouvé sa famille, son comportement avec vous sera celui qu'elle aura avec tous les étrangers. En générale on conseil plutôt de se fier au comportement du chien avec sa fa mais elle l'a connait depuis peu donc se ne sera pas très parlant.


oui je verrais bien comment ça se passe déjà le jour J 
en faite je rêve et j'ai du mal à réaliser en même temps que ma nenette sera bientôt la

----------


## superdogs

> tu as raison je ne vais pas l'emmener faire les boutiques avec moi , j'irais le matin comme ça m'évitera de faire la toupille en attendant 14h 
> *a quel moment je prends rdv avec un éducateur sportif?* Comment savoir s'il est bon ou pas?
> c'est à domicile ou dehors?
> a son arrivée le chat il peut être dans la piece ou je les laisse se découvrir le lend demain ?
> merci pour tes conseils
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Euh, pas sportif.. educateur en méthode positive, c'est à dire quelqu'un qui va t'aider à comprendre et à mettre en place une éducation récompensant ce qu'elle fait de bien, pour l'amener de façon positive donc, à être la louloute parfaite.

----------


## Sandybouh

> Euh, pas sportif.. educateur en méthode positive, c'est à dire quelqu'un qui va t'aider à comprendre et à mettre en place une éducation récompensant ce qu'elle fait de bien, pour l'amener de façon positive donc, à être la louloute parfaite.


c'est une personne qui vient à la maison ?
tu as des références ? Je vais prendre rdv

----------


## akiravana

Avoir les conseils d'un professionnel peut aider mais se n'est pas forcément indispensable. Appar travail avec un comportementaliste il pourrait vous donner quelques conseils. Idem pour la présidente qui est souvent passé par là. Surtout pour le canicross elle en fait pas mal

----------


## Sandybouh

> Avoir les conseils d'un professionnel peut aider mais se n'est pas forcément indispensable. Appar travail avec un comportementaliste il pourrait vous donner quelques conseils. Idem pour la présidente qui est souvent passé par là. Surtout pour le canicross elle en fait pas mal


oui je veux bien
comment rentrer en contact avec eux?

----------


## akiravana

Vous pouvez appeler au numéro sur la fiche de Semira. Sinon vous pouvez me donner vos coordonnées en mp je lui demanderais de vous passer un coup de fil ou au moins de vous envoyer quelques documents sur le comportement des chiens (les signes de stress etc...). N'hésitez pas a me faire une petite liste de questions pour qu'elle puisse vous conseiller au mieux.
Mais ne vous en faites pas trop en général c'est assez instinctif surtout avec une louloute sans soucis de comportement

----------


## superdogs

> c'est une personne qui vient à la maison ?
> tu as des références ? Je vais prendre rdv


Non personnellement, je n'ai jamais eu affaire à un éducateur, avec mes loulous, pas de pbm récurrent, qui d'après moi, nécessite ça. Tu sais, tu n'en auras pas obligatoirement besoin,  :: 
laisse toi et laisse lui le temps de vous découvrir

----------


## lénou

Merci sandybouh, mais ma Cannelle m'a quittée  en 2005 et ma Utah est toujours à mes côtés: elle se bat comme une lionne contre le crabe et s'accroche à la vie ::

----------


## lénou

L'important, au tout début, sera d'habituer ta nouvelle compagne aux absences progressives en évitant les effusions affectives au moment du départ, voire l'ignorer pour ne pas développer d'hyper attachement.
Éviter justement d'être trop autour d'elle, la laisser se poser, même si j'imagine ton enthousiasme et ton excitation liés à son arrivée! ::

----------


## Sandybouh

> L'important, au tout début, sera d'habituer ta nouvelle compagne aux absences progressives en évitant les effusions affectives au moment du départ, voire l'ignorer pour ne pas développer d'hyper attachement.
> Éviter justement d'être trop autour d'elle, la laisser se poser, même si j'imagine ton enthousiasme et ton excitation liés à son arrivée!


coucou oui oui mon enthousiasme est énorme mais je vais la laisser venir 
Presque J-2

----------


## Sandybouh

Coucou tout le monde
hi hi le jour J approche 
J-1 je saute partout

----------


## akiravana

Je verrais si je peux passer samedi. A qu'elle heure y allez vous?

----------


## lénou

J'imagine ton excitation!  :: 
Il s'agit de l'association "les petits innocents?"

----------


## Sandybouh

> Je verrais si je peux passer samedi. A qu'elle heure y allez vous?


j'y vais pour 14h mais je pense que je vais resté une bonne heure avec mes questions

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'imagine ton excitation! 
> Il s'agit de l'association "les petits innocents?"


ce n'est pas cette association 
oui elle est au max

----------


## lénou

> ce n'est pas cette association


Laquelle alors? Je suis curieuse!  ::

----------


## Sandybouh

Rêve de chien et appar

----------


## lénou

Oh "rêves de chiens"! J'ai adopté ma grande bouclée via cette sérieuse association en avril 2005!  ::

----------


## Sandybouh

Coucou hé hé demain c'est le jour J j'ai du mal à réaliser

----------


## superdogs

Hé hé, tu vas arriver à dormir ? Alors "est ce que j'ai le dodo, les joujous, les croquettes, le collier, la laisse... ?  ::  oui, bon, alors, je fais quoi maintenant ? J'attends, oh ! c'est trop dur !! Lol, on comprend bien.. moi, quand mes loulous ont pris la route pour le grand voyage (chacun à un an d'intervalle environ), j'en ai perdu l'appétit pendant les 48 h précédentes...

----------


## Sandybouh

> Hé hé, tu vas arriver à dormir ? Alors "est ce que j'ai le dodo, les joujous, les croquettes, le collier, la laisse... ?  oui, bon, alors, je fais quoi maintenant ? J'attends, oh ! c'est trop dur !! Lol, on comprend bien.. moi, quand mes loulous ont pris la route pour le grand voyage (chacun à un an d'intervalle environ), j'en ai perdu l'appétit pendant les 48 h précédentes...


roooh 48h , oui je me doute que ça doit faire bobo 
j'ai le dodo , le plaid, demain matin j'irais pour les joujoux, les croquettes, les friandises 
j'ai eu une semaine de dingue 
je ne sais pas si je vais réussir à dormir, en tout cas cette semaine j'ai trop mal dormi je pensais à elle, je me demande encore si je change le prénom ou pas 
je pensais à Dakota, il se termine en A donc je me dis que ca ne serait pas trop difficile pour la puce, 
qu'en pensez vous? On change? On garde?

----------


## lénou

Oh, le sommeil agité en perspective! :: 
Tu verras déjà si la Miss est fort réceptive lorsque tu l'appelles pour envisager le changement ou pas...
En FA et refuge, c'est différent. Ma 1 ere toutoune adoptée ne connaissait pas le sien (passé inconnu, puis 6 mois de refuge), pour Miss Utah, elle était en FA et malgré les menaces d'euthanasie de ses proprios, ils avaient fourni les papiers à l'association"rêves" je n'ai donc pas changé.
Mais, pour autant, mes 2 louloutes ont eu de nombreux "petits noms doux" et elles ont apprécié. Ma grande bouclée ne s'y trompe pas!  :: 
Tout se passe dans l'intonation de toute manière. :: 
Je penserai bien à vous demain! ::

----------


## Sandybouh

> Oh, le sommeil agité en perspective!
> Tu verras déjà si la Miss est fort réceptive lorsque tu l'appelles pour envisager le chan gement ou pas...
> En FA et refuge, c'est différent. Ma 1 ere toutoune adoptée ne connaissait pas le sien (passé inconnu, puis 6 mois de refuge), pour Miss Utah, elle était en FA et malgré les menaces d'euthanasie de ses proprios, ils avaient fourni les papiers à l'association"rêves" je n'ai donc pas changé.
> Mais, pour autant, mes 2 louloutes ont eu de nombreux "petits noms doux" et elles ont apprécié. Ma grande bouclée ne s'y trompe pas! 
> Tout se passe dans l'intonation de toute manière.
> Je penserai bien à vous demain!


oui sommeil très agité je crois hi hi
oui je verrais bien je sais que tout est dans l'intonation 
je penserai aussi fort à vous demain 
le post va être inondé de photo demain

----------


## akiravana

Je ne pourrais pas me libérer demain  ::  du coup j'attendrais les photos comme tout le monde.
Pour le nom c'est une question de choix. Si elle le connait bien j'aurais tendance à le garder mais je sais que certain comportementalistes sont favorables au changement de nom si le précédent à été "souillé". J'entend par la que si sont nom n'était utilisé que pour la gronder par exemple le changement est préférable. Mais se ne sera pas le cas ici puisqu'on ne connaissait pas son ancien nom (si elle en a eu un) son nom est tout nouveau pour elle elle ne le connait peut-être même pas.

----------


## Sandybouh

> Je ne pourrais pas me libérer demain  du coup j'attendrais les photos comme tout le monde.
> Pour le nom c'est une question de choix. Si elle le connait bien j'aurais tendance à le garder mais je sais que certain comportementalistes sont favorables au changement de nom si le précédent à été "souillé". J'entend par la que si sont nom n'était utilisé que pour la gronder par exemple le changement est préférable. Mais se ne sera pas le cas ici puisqu'on ne connaissait pas son ancien nom (si elle en a eu un) son nom est tout nouveau pour elle elle ne le connait peut-être même pas.


dommage pour demain mais tu verras les photos 
pour le prénom je verrais ça

----------


## lénou

Le grand jour est arrivé! ::

----------


## superdogs

Alors, alors ??!!  ::  la Miss est bien arrivée ?

----------


## Sandybouh

Coucou 
oui oui Sémira est est enfin la, et c'était comme je l'imaginais, je l'ai vu au loin, j'ai marché à toute vitesse vers elle, (j'ai même oublié de dire bonjour à l'équipe honte à moi  ) et la !!! Elle a plongé sa petite tête dans le creux de mon cou et ma fait câlin et petite lechouile, c'est la rencontre que j'espérais.
elle est trop belle, elle a le poil doux et elle sent trop trop bon, elle me suit partout et écouté tout mes ordres, je l'aime je l'aime je l'aime  
voici les photos, dur de ne pas craquer au magasin 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## superdogs

Oh, c'est joli ce que tu dis de son arrivée... tite puce..  ::   :: 

Quand vous serez posées, tu nous mettras des photos ?

L'équipe ne t'en voudra pas de l'avoir oubliée au début.. c'est sûr, mieux vaut ça que de n'avoir pas jeté un regard à Semira..

Ah, les photos sont là, elles sont arrivées pendant que j'écrivais

Elle est super jolie  :: 

Je vous souhaite de longues années d'amour partagé..

----------


## akiravana

Merci pour les nouvelles je les transmet

Pour info la louloute est encore plus belle en vraie ♥

----------


## Sandybouh

> Oh, c'est joli ce que tu dis de son arrivée... tite puce..  
> 
> Quand vous serez posées, tu nous mettras des photos ?
> 
> L'équipe ne t'en voudra pas de l'avoir oubliée au début.. c'est sûr, mieux vaut ça que de n'avoir pas jeté un regard à Semira..
> 
> Ah, les photos sont là, elles sont arrivées pendant que j'écrivais
> 
> Elle est super jolie 
> ...


hi hi merci pour elle
c'etait une rencontre idéal
bon le chat c'est fait la malle et feule sur ma pupuce 
j'attends? Je fais quoi?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour les nouvelles je les transmet
> 
> Pour info la louloute est encore plus belle en vraie ♥


ca m'a énormément fait plaisir de vous voir aujourd'hui, merci d'être venue 
mouillés elle est magnifique merci pour elle, elle mange bien elle boit bien elle essaye de dodo mais dès que je me lève hop elle débarque hi hi 
c'est miss câlin

----------


## lénou

Que d'émotions! :-) Ta nouvelle compagne est craquante!

Pour le chat, laisser faire les choses pour le moment, ne rien imposer, reprendre la Miss avec un "non" ferme, par contre, si elle s'intéresse trop au chat. Si elle l'ignore, tu laisses le matou s'habituer et accepter la présence qu'il découvrira passive et il se calmera de lui-même.

Attention à limiter tout de même les câlins, ou alors ils doivent venir de ton initiative, essaie même peut être de t'eclipser juste 5 minutes. Tu sors en l'ignorant et tu ecoutes discrètement. 
Tu recommences un peu plus tard, juste 10 minutes.
Essaie de t'occuper sans t'occuper systématiquement d'elle.

Bonne adaptation! :-)

----------


## Sandybouh

> Que d'émotions! :-) Ta nouvelle compagne est craquante!
> 
> Pour le chat, laisser faire les choses pour le moment, ne rien imposer, reprendre la Miss avec un "non" ferme, par contre, si elle s'intéresse trop au chat. Si elle l'ignore, tu laisses le matou s'habituer et accepter la présence qu'il découvrira passive et il se calmera de lui-même.
> 
> Attention à limiter tout de même les câlins, ou alors ils doivent venir de ton initiative, essaie même peut être de t'eclipser juste 5 minutes. Tu sors en l'ignorant et tu ecoutes discrètement. 
> Tu recommences un peu plus tard, juste 10 minutes.
> Essaie de t'occuper sans t'occuper systématiquement d'elle.
> 
> Bonne adaptation! :-)


oui je lui fais des câlins quand j'ai envie aussi, je ne lui en fais pas tout le temps lorsqu'elle demande.
je peux laisser le chat et le chien ensemble même si je suis absente? Je vais testé demain l'assence comme tu le dis 
merci pour ces informations.
petite balade de une heure avec la puce, c'était agréable mais qu'est ce qu'elle tire, j'en ai des courbatures hi hi, pourtant je m'arrêtais lorsqu'elle tirait de trop mais hop aussitôt repartit aussitôt ca retire, un autre conseil?

----------


## Sandybouh

Mon chat est sorti qu'une fois de sa cachette depuis que nous sommes arrivés et c'était pour feuler 
depuis 17h30 il n'est pas sorti , j'ai pas envie qu'il est soif ou faim ou pipi , car tout son nécessaire n'est pas dans la même piece que la ou il est 
conclusion je m'inquiète pour le matou

----------


## lénou

Pour la marche au pied, tu pourras utiliser la récompense. Tu stoppes comme tu le fais avec un non ferme, puis tu lui dis au pied en tapotant sur ta jambe et si elle fait bien, tu la félicites chaudement, quitte à en faire trop, voire tu utilises la récompense.
Pour le chat, pas de panique, il ne se laissera pas mourir de faim! Au pire, exceptionnellement, tu changes sa gamelle de place, à distance de ta chienne.c'est tout frais, laisse lui le temps.
Par contre, si tu t'absentes, vérifie que le chat puisse se tenir à distance sans se sentir pris au piège.

----------


## lénou

Alors, cette première nuit?
Je suis certaine que le chat est sorti discrètement de sa cachette!

----------


## Sandybouh

> Alors, cette première nuit?
> Je suis certaine que le chat est sorti discrètement de sa cachette!


coucou alors cette première nuit! Je commence par le chat il me semble qu'il est venu dans mon lit cette nuit, j'ai senti une bête venir mais impossible de savoir si c'était du chien ou du chat 
pas loin du coin coin du chat là où il ya son eau sa gamelle et son pipiroom j'ai vu qu'il avait craché une boule de poil donc peut être qu'il a été jusque sa litière, mais oui il y a un mais mademoiselle Semira a décidé de faire son gros dodo sur la serpillère devant la porte d'entrée pas loin du coin coin du chat alors je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé cette nuit hi hi
ce matin je suis allée voir le chat chat et j'ai eu le droit à un grognement suivie d'un feulement, je vais lui déplacer tout dans la chambre à disposition 
sinon ce matin Semira m'a sautée dessus dans le lit mais juste au bord en mode lavages de main et de visage, la douche était agréable 
conclusion Semira va très bien le chat moins
est ce que demain quand je part en court je laisse les deux loulous ensembles où je ferme la porte de la chambre là où est le chat?

----------


## superdogs

Ne les laisse pas ensemble en dehors de ta surveillance très proche. Mais il ne faudrait pas que ton chat se sente brimé à cause de l'arrivée de Semira.. 
il n'y a pas moyen que tu laisses à chacun un espace suffisant pour bouger un peu en ton absence ?
 Si Semira est stressée quand tu ne seras pas là, elle va effrayer, agacer ton chat, si elle pleure, ou aboie par ex.

Tu ne lui as pas décidé d'un lieu de couchage ? Ce serait bien que pendant la nuit au moins, ton chat puisse se déplacer comme il le faisait avant.

A chaque chien qui arrive, définitif ou provisoire, ma minette commence par lui cracher dessus, prendre des airs effarouchés, approcher sur la pointe des pieds, pour au final, au bout de quelques jours, se coller contre lui pour dormir.

Maintenant, peut être que ton chat n'est pas habitué non plus aux"passages d'autres animaux" ; il te faut donc de la patience, de l'observation, de la vigilance, et beaucoup d'attention et de calins à chacun.

----------


## lénou

Oui, le chat ne doit pas se sentir délaissé, amadoue le avec des paroles tendres pour lui montrer que rien n'a changé malgré l'arrivée de Sémira. Et surtout si tu t'absentes demain, fais de courts essais aujourd'hui en les séparant et en partant comme si c'était naturel, pas d'effusions!

----------


## Sandybouh

> Ne les laisse pas ensemble en dehors de ta surveillance très proche. Mais il ne faudrait pas que ton chat se sente brimé à cause de l'arrivée de Semira.. 
> il n'y a pas moyen que tu laisses à chacun un espace suffisant pour bouger un peu en ton absence ?
>  Si Semira est stressée quand tu ne seras pas là, elle va effrayer, agacer ton chat, si elle pleure, ou aboie par ex.
> 
> Tu ne lui as pas décidé d'un lieu de couchage ? Ce serait bien que pendant la nuit au moins, ton chat puisse se déplacer comme il le faisait avant.
> 
> A chaque chien qui arrive, définitif ou provisoire, ma minette commence par lui cracher dessus, prendre des airs effarouchés, approcher sur la pointe des pieds, pour au final, au bout de quelques jours, se coller contre lui pour dormir.
> 
> Maintenant, peut être que ton chat n'est pas habitué non plus aux"passages d'autres animaux" ; il te faut donc de la patience, de l'observation, de la vigilance, et beaucoup d'attention et de calins à chacun.


chez moi tout le monde a accès à toutes les pièces, j'ai 40 mètres carrés et je nài pas de couloirs, la j'ai tout déplacer dans la chambre du fond ou mon chat se cache , j'y ai mis litière, eau et nourriture 
m'est ce que c'est Semira qui doit choisir sa place de dodo à la maison ou c'est moi? Car des qu'elle veut dormir elle s'endort devant la porte d'entrée qui est juste coller au coin coin habituel du chat.
je vais de temps en temps voir mon chat, je lui parle et lui apporte tout ce qu'il aime mais il ne mange pas
quand je pars demain je ferme la porte la où il y a le chat ou pas ?
je me dis que ca sera pire si je ferme la porte, ils ne pourront jamais faire connaissance 
dans la chambre le chat est sous le lit et Semira ne peut pas l'atteindre 
le chat n'a pas pour habitude de voir d'autres animaux, ma sœur en a donc il sent peut être l'odeur animal sur elle ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui, le chat ne doit pas se sentir délaissé, amadoue le avec des paroles tendres pour lui montrer que rien n'a changé malgré l'arrivée de Sémira. Et surtout si tu t'absentes demain, fais de courts essais aujourd'hui en les séparant et en partant comme si c'était naturel, pas d'effusions!


toute à l'heure je vais sortir 10min et les laisser tout les deux
est ce que je laisse toutes les portes de l'appartement ouvertes ou pas?

----------


## superdogs

Au début, je pense que je fermerai, par précaution, et qu'ils se sentent l'un l'autre sans pouvoir se faire de mal (m^me si gentils, ils n'ont pas les mêmes codes)

Et oui, enfin chacun décide comme il veut, mais je préfère décider de l'endroit où dorment mes chiens, toujours au début ; une fois qu'ils savent que je peux faire une "exception exceptionnelle", parce qu'ils se comportent "bien", et ont pris de bonnes habitudes, je laisse plus de liberté.
Exemple, mes chiens peuvent venir faire un calin sur mon lit, mais chaque nuit, il n'est pas question de dormir ailleurs que dans leur pièce, sur leurs lits.. ça c'est pour avoir un peu de place pour un sommeil correct !
Je pense qu'il vaut mieux être un peu stricte au début, que le contraire.

----------


## lénou

Si tu es certaine que le chat a une situation de repli, ça ne pose pas de problème, le souci serait qu'il soit piéger dans un coin= danger!
Semira va-t'elle vers lui, vers sa cachette ou l'ignore-t-elle complètement? 

Logiquement, tu devrais lui imposer sa place, car elle a choisi la porte d'entrée pour surveiller tes faits et gestes, ça n'est pas bon, surtout au début. Est-elle en plein passage? Gene-t-elle l'ouverture de la porte? Si oui, tu dois lui imposer sa place.

----------


## Sandybouh

> Au début, je pense que je fermerai, par précaution, et qu'ils se sentent l'un l'autre sans pouvoir se faire de mal (m^me si gentils, ils n'ont pas les mêmes codes)
> 
> Et oui, enfin chacun décide comme il veut, mais je préfère décider de l'endroit où dorment mes chiens, toujours au début ; une fois qu'ils savent que je peux faire une "exception exceptionnelle", parce qu'ils se comportent "bien", et ont pris de bonnes habitudes, je laisse plus de liberté.
> Exemple, mes chiens peuvent venir faire un calin sur mon lit, mais chaque nuit, il n'est pas question de dormir ailleurs que dans leur pièce, sur leurs lits.. ça c'est pour avoir un peu de place pour un sommeil correct !
> Je pense qu'il vaut mieux être un peu stricte au début, que le contraire.


semira ignore complètement le chat, elles se sont vus deux fois hier, elles se sont regarder sans plus, enfin le chat s'est fait la malle 
donc je laisserais le chat dans la chambre en plus elle est grande la piece.
oui j'ai comme toi, hier câlin avant de dodo dans le lit et ce matin pareil

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Au début, je pense que je fermerai, par précaution, et qu'ils se sentent l'un l'autre sans pouvoir se faire de mal (m^me si gentils, ils n'ont pas les mêmes codes)
> 
> Et oui, enfin chacun décide comme il veut, mais je préfère décider de l'endroit où dorment mes chiens, toujours au début ; une fois qu'ils savent que je peux faire une "exception exceptionnelle", parce qu'ils se comportent "bien", et ont pris de bonnes habitudes, je laisse plus de liberté.
> Exemple, mes chiens peuvent venir faire un calin sur mon lit, mais chaque nuit, il n'est pas question de dormir ailleurs que dans leur pièce, sur leurs lits.. ça c'est pour avoir un peu de place pour un sommeil correct !
> Je pense qu'il vaut mieux être un peu stricte au début, que le contraire.


semira ignore complètement le chat, elles se sont vus deux fois hier, elles se sont regarder sans plus, enfin le chat s'est fait la malle 
donc je laisserais le chat dans la chambre en plus elle est grande la piece.
oui j'ai comme toi, hier câlin avant de dodo dans le lit et ce matin pareil

----------


## superdogs

> Si tu es certaine que le chat a une situation de repli, ça ne pose pas de problème, le souci serait qu'il soit piéger dans un coin= danger!
> Semira va-t'elle vers lui, vers sa cachette ou l'ignore-t-elle complètement? 
> 
> *Logiquement, tu devrais lui imposer sa place, car elle a choisi la porte d'entrée pour surveiller tes faits et gestes, ça n'est pas bon, surtout au début. Est-elle en plein passage? Gene-t-elle l'ouverture de la porte? Si oui, tu dois lui imposer sa place.*



+ 1

----------


## superdogs

> Au début, je pense que je fermerai, par précaution, et qu'ils se sentent l'un l'autre sans pouvoir se faire de mal (m^me si gentils, ils n'ont pas les mêmes codes)
> 
> Et oui, enfin chacun décide comme il veut, mais je préfère décider de l'endroit où dorment mes chiens, toujours au début ; *une fois qu'ils savent que je peux faire une "exception exceptionnelle", parce qu'ils se comportent "bien", et ont pris de bonnes habitudes, je laisse plus de liberté.
> Exemple, mes chiens peuvent venir faire un calin sur mon lit, mais chaque nuit, il n'est pas question de dormir ailleurs que dans leur pièce, sur leurs lits.. ça c'est pour avoir un peu de place pour un sommeil correct !*
> Je pense qu'il vaut mieux être un peu stricte au début, que le contraire.


Pour précision, ça ne s'est fait qu'au bout de plusieurs mois.....

----------


## akiravana

Bonjour,
Alors pour le chat je dirais que temps que Semira ne l'embête pas il n'y a rien a faire sinon attendre que le chat se sente en sécurité avec elle. Il est normal qu'il s'en méfie un peu au début. Si cela dure trop longtemps il faudra peut être essayer autre chose mais pour le moment laisse les s’apprivoiser petit à petit en accordant du temps a chacun.

Personnellement je choisi moi-même le coin dodo, un endroit à l'écart des lieux de passage mais de manière à ce qu'elle puisse voir ce qui se passe autour d'elle pour qu'elle ne se sente pas piégée.
Moi je ne lui refuserais pas forcément les câlins (je ne sais pas faire ça  :: ) mais j’essaierais de m'occuper sans elle dans la maison et comme dit plus haut je quitterais la maison quelques minutes puis de plus en plus longtemps en l'ignorant une vingtaine de minutes avant et idem au retour, tu te pose tu fais un peu tes petites affaires et ensuite fait toi plaisir avec les câlins  :: . 

Pour les balades tu peux effectivement la féliciter avec des friandises dès qu'elle se tourne vers toi pour voir ce que tu fais avant de reprendre la marche. Ça peut être long alors ne t'en fait pas si ça ne marche pas tout de suite. Lui accorder du temps pour fureter peut aider aussi. Si elle essaie de sentir son environnement laisse la faire comme ça elle ne sentira pas le besoin de tirer pour voir des choses intéressantes pour elle.

N'hésite pas si tu as d'autres questions  ::

----------


## superdogs

Eh, qu'on ne se méprenne pas sur ce que je dis ! je ne refuse pas les calins à mes chiens! ce que je disais, c'est que grimper dans le lit, c'était non au début, et oui au bout d'un moment...quand ils ont bien compris que leur dodo la nuit, c'est dans leur pièce .

----------


## akiravana

Bien sur se n'est pas ce que je voulais dire non plus. Mais je sais que certains pense qu'il faut refuser de caresser un chien quand il réclame et ne le faire que lorsque l'initiative viens de l'humain. Je disais juste que je n'adhère pas à cette idée. Je ne visais personne ne t'inquiète pas.

----------


## Sandybouh

D'accord 
donc lorsque je suis présente je laisse tout ouvert et lorsque je sors je ferme la porte
et avec le temps ca le fera , j'en suis certaine
pour le tenue en laisse c'est ok, on y arrive tout doucement 
pour les câlins je suis bien partis aussi 
le chat à manger un chouille de son péché mignon c'est bon signe

----------


## majoliemeute

Moi je reste sur mon idée de barrière bébé. ....

Le chat voit le chien, le chien voit le chat,  ils s habituent donc à se voir et quand le chat a envie il saute la barrière pour s approcher, et s il en a marre hop, il re saute et il est tranquille...

Tu en trouves des pas cher sur Le bon coin et certaines tu n as même pas besoin de faire un trou dans le mur ! ça s installe en 3 secondes et ça s enlève quand tu veux !

----------


## Sandybouh

Bonne nouvelle le chat commence à faire quelques brèves apparitions mais lorsque leurs regards se croisent hop c'est reparti sous le lit 
c'est bon signe ?
donc demain je ferme la porte de la chambre le temps que je suis en cours? Et mardi je la laisse ouverte? Cette unité toutes les portes étaient ouvertes
est ce que j'ai bien fais de déplacer la litière l'eau et nourriture du chat dans la chambre ?

----------


## akiravana

J'aurais fait pareil donc je dirais oui. plus ton chat sera a l'aise plus il s'habituera vite a elle.
Ça viendra ne t'en fait pas.

----------


## superdogs

> Moi je reste sur mon idée de barrière bébé. ....
> 
> Le chat voit le chien, le chien voit le chat,  ils s habituent donc à se voir et quand le chat a envie il saute la barrière pour s approcher, et s il en a marre hop, il re saute et il est tranquille...
> 
> Tu en trouves des pas cher sur Le bon coin et certaines tu n as même pas besoin de faire un trou dans le mur ! ça s installe en 3 secondes et ça s enlève quand tu veux !


Bonne solution également... ça permet de se voir, et de se sentir aussi chacun sur un territoire partagé...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonne nouvelle le chat commence à faire quelques brèves apparitions mais lorsque leurs regards se croisent hop c'est reparti sous le lit 
> c'est bon signe ?
> donc demain je ferme la porte de la chambre le temps que je suis en cours? Et mardi je la laisse ouverte? Cette unité toutes les portes étaient ouvertes
> est ce que j'ai bien fais de déplacer la litière l'eau et nourriture du chat dans la chambre ?



Bonne nouvelle, ça va venir.. dans quelques jours, tu pourras peut être rapatrier la nourriture et la litière, sauf si Semira boulotte la nourriture (????) du chat.. les miens le font, du coup, le chat mange sur le réfrigérateur.

----------


## Sandybouh

Ouf j'ai bien fais de tout déménager le coin du chat hi hi
Sémira n'a pas d'appétit ce soir et ce matin elle a mangé qu'une poignée de croquette, elle ne voulais plus du reste du coup j'ai rangé le reste des croquettes et ce soir elle n'a pas faim, je lui laisse 20 min sa gamelle après je la range, je fais bien?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oui Semira grignote dans la gamelle du chat , ah ah ça doit être pour cela qu'elle n'a pas faim 
bon je vais mettre les croquettes du chat ailleurs  ::

----------


## superdogs

J'aurais tendance à dire oui, mais je n'ai toujours eu que des affamés !! chez moi, quand ils ne mangent pas, c'est qu'ils sont malades.

----------


## Sandybouh

> J'aurais tendance à dire oui, mais je n'ai toujours eu que des affamés !! chez moi, quand ils ne mangent pas, c'est qu'ils sont malades.


ce n'est pas une grosse mangeuse et je pense qu'elle a bien tapé dans la gamelle du chien 
en plus de ca elle dort à peine la journée, elle est au moindre affus hi hi 
je vais faire la sortir du soir , in câlin et au dodo

----------


## lénou

Attention aux croquettes du chat qui ne sont pas adaptées au transit de ta miss!
Belle et douce nuit!

----------


## Sandybouh

> Attention aux croquettes du chat qui ne sont pas adaptées au transit de ta miss!
> Belle et douce nuit!


d'accord je mis les croquettes en hauteur 
merci ^ ^

----------


## Sandybouh

Coucou tout le monde 
je viens aux nouvelles et bonnes nouvelles svp  :: 
alors hier soir Sémira n'a pas voulu manger, on est sortie le soir elle a juste fait pipi et pas popo, j'espère que c'est normal 
mec matin elle a petit déjeuner on est sortis elle a fait que pipi aussi
ensuite je suis partis en cours, je lui ai laissé un cong rempli de fromage de chèvre
a mon retour tout était nickel dans l'appartement à ma grande surprise, j'étais contente
donc c'était la première rencontre avec Sémira et les enfants, on est rentré, on a "ignorer " Sémira 10/15 min puis on lui a dit bonjour et tout et tout
on est partit en balade, elle a fait pipi et popo
ce soir elle n'a ni fait pipi ni popo la je m'inquiète pourtant je suis sortis 45 min et 2h après son dîner 
sa sortie précédente était de 17h30 à 18h15 et la dernière de 21h à 21h45
sinon le chat fait des apparitions elle mange bien elle boit et va dans sa litiere
elle nous a fait câlin à moi et aux enfants, elle adore les enfants ca a dû lui faire du bien
lépetit hic,c'est ma pupuce elle profite de mon dos tourné pour aller dans mon lit et ne veut pas y sortir
je suis obligé de la porter mais elle est super lourde
enfin elle fait que 12 kilos mais au moins le double à faire sa loure 
i need your help  ::

----------


## lénou

Même si Sémira se sent bien à tes côtés, elle vit un tsunami dans sa tête, avec de nouvelles découvertes hier (rencontre avec tes enfants) tout va se régulariser point de vue transit lorsqu'elle aura pris ses marques. Utah avait eu le même comportement à son arrivée chez moi.

Pour le lit, tu n'as pas la possibilité de lui en empêcher l'accès? Sinon, "non" ferme, tu la descends, la mets dans son panier avec un "ouiiii, c'est biennn" et tu la caresses avec enthousiasme.

----------


## majoliemeute

Barrière de bébé  ! 
Oui je sais je suis lourde  :: 

Mais ici les chiens prennent l habitude de s arrêter à la barrière et quand on ne la met pas, ils s arrêtent quand même. 
Évidemment les plus foufous passent si on tourne le dos, mais les " calmes " s arrêtent,  si besoin on dit non et au bout de quelques temps on n a même plus besoin de mettre la barrière !

----------


## Sandybouh

> Même si Sémira se sent bien à tes côtés, elle vit un tsunami dans sa tête, avec de nouvelles découvertes hier (rencontre avec tes enfants) tout va se régulariser point de vue transit lorsqu'elle aura pris ses marques. Utah avait eu le même comportement à son arrivée chez moi.
> 
> Pour le lit, tu n'as pas la possibilité de lui en empêcher l'accès? Sinon, "non" ferme, tu la descends, la mets dans son panier avec un "ouiiii, c'est biennn" et tu la caresses avec enthousiasme.


coucou ah bon c'est tant le bazard que ca dans sa tite tête? 
M'en faite ma chambre c'est mon salon et mon canapé c'est mon lit en convertible, c'est pas simple
Je lui dis "non" mais elle se met sur le dos les pâtes en l'air lorsque je dis non, c'est pire 
je suis obligé de la porter 
sinon tout se passe bien pendant mon absence
aucun objet de déplacer et j'ai vu mon voisin qui est la en journée chez lui et m'a dit qu'il ne l'entendait pas, je suis contente
lorsque je pars en cours je lui remplis un Cong de fromage ça doit être ca et surtout je l'ignore
que c'est dur de l'ignorer au départ et à l'arrivée

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Barrière de bébé  ! 
> Oui je sais je suis lourde 
> 
> Mais ici les chiens prennent l habitude de s arrêter à la barrière et quand on ne la met pas, ils s arrêtent quand même. 
> Évidemment les plus foufous passent si on tourne le dos, mais les " calmes " s arrêtent,  si besoin on dit non et au bout de quelques temps on n a même plus besoin de mettre la barrière !


pour la barrière je vais attendre un peux, car en semaine c'est po possible 
deja je verrais ce que le week-end donne porte ouvert H24

----------


## superdogs

> Coucou tout le monde 
> je viens aux nouvelles et bonnes nouvelles svp 
> alors hier soir Sémira n'a pas voulu manger, on est sortie le soir elle a juste fait pipi et pas popo, j'espère que c'est normal 
> mec matin elle a petit déjeuner on est sortis elle a fait que pipi aussi
> ensuite je suis partis en cours, je lui ai laissé un cong rempli de fromage de chèvre
> a mon retour tout était nickel dans l'appartement à ma grande surprise, j'étais contente
> donc c'était la première rencontre avec Sémira et les enfants, on est rentré, on a "ignorer " Sémira 10/15 min puis on lui a dit bonjour et tout et tout
> on est partit en balade, elle a fait pipi et popo
> ce soir elle n'a ni fait pipi ni popo la je m'inquiète pourtant je suis sortis 45 min et 2h après son dîner 
> ...



Cool, laisse faire, ne presse ni l'un ni l'autre. Semira a l'air sympa pour cet aspect là !

----------


## majoliemeute

Dans ce cas alors oui effectivement il faut être plus têtue qu elle..... Dire non, la mettre par terre, féliciter quand elle est dans son panier... ou tester un autre panier, une couverture polaire en boule au pied du lit par terre ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ou carrément des chaises sur le lit pour qu elle finisse par oublier d y aller ?  ::

----------


## superdogs

> coucou ah bon c'est tant le bazard que ca dans sa tite tête? 
> M'en faite ma chambre c'est mon salon et mon canapé c'est mon lit en convertible, c'est pas simple
> *Je lui dis "non" mais elle se met sur le dos les pâtes en l'air lorsque je dis non, c'est pire 
> je suis obligé de la porter* 
> sinon tout se passe bien pendant mon absence
> aucun objet de déplacer et j'ai vu mon voisin qui est la en journée chez lui et m'a dit qu'il ne l'entendait pas, je suis contente
> lorsque je pars en cours je lui remplis un Cong de fromage ça doit être ca et surtout je l'ignore
> que c'est dur de l'ignorer au départ et à l'arrivée
> 
> ...



Tu te souviens, je t'avais dit qu'elle n'avait pas besoin d'être dominante pour apprécier le confort !! 
Pour ma grosse qui devient sourde dans ce cas là, j'applique le truc suivant : attrapage de couette, et je secoue, quitte à ce qu'elle risque la chute... de trouille, elle préfère descendre par elle-même.. et puis, ben, il va falloir que tu apprennes à avoir des yeux derrière la tête, et lui dire non dès que tu la vois "zieuter" ton lit !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dans ce cas alors oui effectivement il faut être plus têtue qu elle..... Dire non, la mettre par terre, féliciter quand elle est dans son panier... ou tester un autre panier, une couverture polaire en boule au pied du lit par terre ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> *ou carrément des chaises sur le lit pour qu elle finisse par oublier d y aller ?*


Je l'ai fait pour le canapé...  je ne veux pas saper l'optimisme, mais j'ai retrouvé mon mâle, très souple, et svelte..glissé et roulé en boule entre 2 barreaux de chaise !

Bref, Sandybouh, bienvenue au pays enchanteur et fabuleux des propriétaires de loulous !  ::

----------


## lénou

Eh oui, c'est le bazar dans la petite tête de Sémira! Imagine-toi ces changements d'environnement, d'humains à découvrir, d'habitudes différentes à prendre pour s'adapter à sa nouvelle famille et y trouver sa place!... Prendre ses marques demande du temps, mais ça viendra: la patience, il n'y a rien que ça...

----------


## sylviana

je vois passer des trucs sur la dominance. Je rappelle que les relations de dominance chien/être humain n'existent pas. Si cette toutoune squatte le lit, c'est parce qu'elle a bien compris que c'était l'endroit le plus sympa pour y dormir, et non parce qu'elle essaye de prendre l'avantage sur sa maitresse.
.

----------


## superdogs

> Superdogs 
> merci pour tes conseils, je pars minimum 1h courir, tu voulais dire laisse pour longe ? 
> Pour le canapé on va y aller tout doux
> *mais ma louloute n'est pas une dominante* après son attitude peu changé on verra bien hi hi 
> je vais lui prendre un collier pour faire comme toi pour le chat
> oui oui je vous mettrai des photos
> j'ai hâte de sentir son odeur sa douceur 
> c'est long dites donc




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *je vois passer des trucs sur la dominance.* Je rappelle que les relations de dominance chien/être humain n'existent pas. Si cette toutoune squatte le lit, c'est parce qu'elle a bien compris que c'était l'endroit le plus sympa pour y dormir, et non parce qu'elle essaye de prendre l'avantage sur sa maitresse.
> .





La personne qui a parlé de dominance, c'est Sandybouh, à qui l'on répond  que "pas besoin d'etre dominante" pour s'installer à l'endroit le plus  confortable... J'aurai dû développer sûrement, mais c'était l'esprit  ::

----------


## Sandybouh

Coucou 
j'ame ce monde hi hi 
et oui ca y ai je le savais , je suis un Xmen j'ai bien les yeux derrière la tête 
ce que je fais maintenant 
lorsque mon canapé est en lit, je prends Semira avec moi lorsque je vais dans la salle de bain comme ça elle reste dans ,e pseudo couloir
je vais testé le coup de la couette soulevé 
mêle est vraiment adorable cette louloute vous savez 
les chiens lui manque des qu'elle en entend un aboyer elle pleure
enfin elle fait son truc de chien genre qui couine 
par contre des qu'un chien aboyé dès que l'on passe devant une maison elle et moi on fait un bon de 1 mètre on fini presque sur la route, oui les trottoirs sont tout pitits 
aujourd'hui elle a eu des signes d'agacement enfin je çrois que c'est ca
elle bayai lorsque qu'on était dehors, dès qu'elle a fait ses besoins elle baye 
pourquoi? Est ce qu'elle est fatiguée ?
sinon le chat il fait un mètre en plus chaque jour 
aujourd'hui il a grogné contre Sémira qui elle à pleurer 
j'aî pas envi que le chat il fasse du mal à Semira ou vice versa 
j'ai hate d'être en week-end pour profiter de tout le monde hi hi

----------


## akiravana

Pour les bayements c'est un signe de stress tout comme le léchage de babine ou de pattes. Surveille quand elle le fait pour repérer ce qui la stress

Pour le chat je trouve que ça évolue bien mais je ne suis pas experte

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

> Logiquement, tu devrais lui imposer sa place, car elle a choisi la porte d'entrée pour surveiller tes faits et gestes, ça n'est pas bon, surtout au début. Est-elle en plein passage? Gene-t-elle l'ouverture de la porte? Si oui, tu dois lui imposer sa place.



Ha pourquoi  c'est pas bien de dormir à la porte?  Si le chien trouve l'endroit confortable, ça fait quoi ?

----------


## Poupoune 73

> Pour les bayements c'est un signe de stress tout comme le léchage de babine ou de pattes. Surveille quand elle le fait pour repérer ce qui la stress
> 
> Pour le chat je trouve que ça évolue bien mais je ne suis pas experte


je redonne la video qui explique bien les signaux d'apaisement:
http://www.cynopsis.ch/galerie/video...isement/1.html

----------


## Sandybouh

Coucou 
je pense que c'était le bruit des voitures qui la dérangeait 
maintenant elle ne ,e fait plus 
merci pour les liens 
tout se passe bien , le chat vient de plus en plus on y est presque hi hi 
est ce que tout chien en bonne santé peut faire du canicross ?

----------


## Sandybouh

Coucou
je voulais savoir s'il fallait museler son chien dans le RER et s'il devait payer sa place
petite journée tranquille pour la puce 
elle nous fait la toilette du soir ah ah 
elle est très affectueuse

----------


## lénou

Pour le RER, il me semble, ça doit dépendre du poids, mais renseigne-toi pour ne pas avoir de mauvaise surprise.
Quant au canicross, il faut simplement que tu démarres progressivement, en fractionné par exemple et sur une distance courte.
Le matou progresse très vite, c'est chouette!

----------


## Sandybouh

Coucou 
oki je me renseignerai 
l'approchement avec le chat se passe de mieux en mieux
on a le droit à une pluie de câlin

----------


## Poupoune 73

pour la muselière privilégie les formes de grille comme la baskerville qui permettent au chien de bien haleter/boire plutôt que celles en nylon qui gênent la respiration  :: 
http://www.fenril.fr/comportement-ch...lle-ultra.html
http://cyno-webshop.com/recherche?co...submit_search=

----------


## Sandybouh

Merci pour les liens 
je ne me rendais pas compte que ca pouvait les gêner les autres

----------


## Sandybouh

Aujourd'hui ma pucinette a rencontré des copines, une femelle labrador de 6mois et un petit staffi de 8 mois, ca m,a trop fais plaisir de voir ma puce toute contente, du coup la balade a duré 2h c'était top.
sinon avec le chat on y est presque

----------


## lénou

Ah oui, effectivement, ils vont bientôt dormir l'un contre l'autre ces 2 là!

----------


## Sandybouh

> Ah oui, effectivement, ils vont bientôt dormir l'un contre l'autre ces 2 là!


coucou tu crois?
car aujourd'hui c'est le chien qui a bondit sur le chat j'ai eu une frayeur, je ne veux pas de sang ici

----------


## akiravana

Je suis un peu en retard mais pour le rer je n'ai jamais eu a payer pour les chiens mais je ne garde que des petits donc a voir...
Pour la muselière si tu le sent de faire sans je pense que se n'est pas un soucis.

C'est plutôt bien que le chat se rapproche. Semira se venge peut être un peu. Du moment qu'il n'y  a pas de bagarre je pense qu'il n'y a pas a s'inquièter

----------


## Azra

Concernant le RER et le métro, ça dépends de quels contrôleur tu rencontres malheureusement

La règle : petits chiens dans des sacs convenablement fermé et grands chiens muselé et tenus en laisse.

"Attention : *Pour un chien muselé et tenu en laisse voyageant sur le RER, vous devez être en possession,en plus de votre titre de transport, d’un billet a tarif réduit correspondant au parcours réaliséet validé lors de l’entrée sur le réseau RER.* Dans les autres cas, l’animal voyage gratuitement."

http://www.ratp.fr/fr/upload/docs/ap...6-26-49_45.pdf

Après j'ai souvent vu des gens avec des chiens sans muselière dans les transports et hors de sacs.
Selon le contrôleur qui passe, il peut te ressortir la réglementation. Les miens je les mets toujours dans des sacs car ils sont pas petits, mais je n'ai jamais été contrôlé non plus.

----------


## lénou

Comment va ta Miss? Tout évolue bien?

----------


## Sandybouh

> Comment va ta Miss? Tout évolue bien?


coucou oui oui tout se passe bien, sauf que le rapprochement chien/chat c'est zéro, ça me peine un peu
sinon ma pupuce c'est miss câlin, c'est trop choux

----------


## akiravana

Ils ne se ferons peut être jamais de papouilles mais temps qu'il n'y a pas de bagarres ils vivront juste leur vie chacun de son côté

----------


## lénou

Je ne me fais pas de souci pour des loulous! L'adoption est toute récente! Patience et, tu verras... 
C'est du vécu!

----------


## lénou

D'après les photos, il y a des tentatives d'approche, c'est vraiment bon signe!
Par contre, si Sémira bondit sur le chat devant vous, il faut la sermonner avec un "non" ferme et, à l'inverse, la féliciter chaudement: "ouiiii, c'est biennnn Sémira" si le chat s'approche et qu'elle reste calme.

----------


## Poupoune 73

oui ou plutôt que de rajouter du stress dans une situation déjà inconfortable on pourrait aussi associer la présence de l'un à l'autre à quelque chose de vraiment chouette en distribuant des friandises ou un jouet fourré de pâtée de foie type kong  tout ceci en veillant à respecter la zone de confort de chacun bien-sûr (cf. la video sur les signaux d'apaisement, entre autres)

----------


## Sandybouh

Coucou 
il y a du ++++ j'adore j'adore j'adore 
le chat est en mode provocation hi hi
des vas et vient à toute patate dans l'appartement 
je laisse les portes ouvertes depuis deux jours , jours et nuits, d'ailleurs cette nuit le chien a dormi dans le lit du bas et le chat dans le lit du haut, en gros ca a dormi à 1metre l'un de l'autre.
elles se regardent de plus en plus 
merci pour les conseils, le Kong je le fais deja au fromage, c'est celui de ma louloute, je dois en acheter un pour le chat ?
demain je vais en shopping chat/chien  ::

----------


## Sandybouh

Coucou 
les nouvelles sont bonnes.
on commence avec le chat, on va dire que c'est dans la poche a 80%, Semira ne lui bondit plus dessus et lorsqu'elles sont nez à nez , je félicite Semira, je pense que d'ici une semaine ca sera top.
sinon aujourd'hui j'ai fais fumer la carte bleue.

----------


## Sandybouh

Aussitôt acheté, aussitôt adopté par ma pupuce ... :: 
Elle n'est pas trop mignonne dedans !!! Elle a dodo de 21h à 8h non stop  ::

----------


## akiravana

Elles sont gâtées les louloutes

----------


## Sandybouh

> Elles sont gâtées les louloutes


oui j'ai craquée , j'ai essayé toutes les couleurs pour ma pupuce, elle disait rien elle faisait sa belle

----------


## superdogs

> Coucou 
> les nouvelles sont bonnes.
> on commence avec le chat, on va dire que c'est dans la poche a 80%, *Semira ne lui bondit plus dessus et lorsqu'elles sont nez à nez , je félicite Semira, je pense que d'ici une semaine ca sera top.*
> sinon aujourd'hui j'ai fais fumer la carte bleue.



Les 3/4 du chemin sont faits, nickel !

----------


## Sandybouh

Oui je suis très contente pour tout le monde
rrrrroooohhhh j'ai mis les nouveaux accessoires de ma puce ce soir , mais c'est trop la classe, mais j'ai pas pensé à prendre pour faire des photos, mais elle était tout simplement m a g n i q u e

----------


## Sandybouh

J'adore cette tête la, je fond

----------


## lénou

Super nouvelle! Eh be, quels progrès!
En voilà une qui n'est pas gâtée! :-)
As-tu commencé à courir avec ta Miss?

----------


## Sandybouh

> Super nouvelle! Eh be, quels progrès!
> En voilà une qui n'est pas gâtée! :-)
> As-tu commencé à courir avec ta Miss?


coucou 
voici les nouvelles
premiere sortie en forêt pour la puce, je crois que j'ai un chien chat, je lance la balle , elle l'ignore, je lance un bâton elle fait grrrwaafgrrr , je cours elle court 3 mètres, bref on a finit par faire les indiennes hi hi.
on s'est bien balader, repos au retour de la maison , dîner et gros dodo pour la puce.
avec le chat il ni a pas câlin mais il ni a pas d'arrachage d'oreilles donc ça va.
aujourdhui je suis retourné acheter une longe de 6M, Semira revient au rappel mais je la laisse attaché encore.
je n'ai pas commencé la course à pied, j'y vais petit à petit 
Je n'arrive pas à charger la suite ca arrive

----------


## Sandybouh



----------


## chaoscilliation

Ahah, je me disais bien "elle a du réunionais" ! Je comprends le coup de coeur que tu as eu pour elle ! Elle est belle ! 
Et appar/rdc sont de super associations, je ne peux que confirmer !  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Elle va être heureuse chez toi la louloute, ça se voit de suite ! Plein de bonheur à vous !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sandybouh

> Ahah, je me disais bien "elle a du réunionais" ! Je comprends le coup de coeur que tu as eu pour elle ! Elle est belle ! 
> Et appar/rdc sont de super associations, je ne peux que confirmer ! 
> 
> Elle va être heureuse chez toi la louloute, ça se voit de suite ! Plein de bonheur à vous !


merci beaucoup 
mouille elle a l'air heureuse et appar et Reve de chien j'apprécie beaucoup

----------


## chaoscilliation

Ahah, oui je comprends. J'ai adopté mes 3 réunionais chez eux. Et ce sont vraiment des chiens "appar".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lilyssie

> Et ce sont vraiment des chiens "appar".


Je ne peux que confirmer

----------


## Sandybouh

Un chien solitaire avec un chat en "copain" et moi ça suffit pour qu'il soit heureux ou plus ils sont nombreux mieux ils sont ?  ::

----------


## lilyssie

Mmmh chez moi y'a deux réunionnaises et elles sont  :: 

Mais c'est les plus beaux quand même  ::

----------


## chaoscilliation

Les miens sont barges. Mais je les aime comme ça mes bébés !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## akiravana

La réputation que vous faites à mes protégés  :: 
Se sont les plus beaux, les plus intelligents et les meilleurs chiens du monde.... Bon d'accord certains sont bargeots, d'autres franchement abimés par leur passé et beaucoup on une certaine prédilection pour les bêtises mais ils sont mignons quand même  ::

----------


## chaoscilliation

Ça c'est clair !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sandybouh

Vous verriez Sémira des fois c'est à mourrir de rire, des fois elle sursaute dans la rue et fini comme elle, les gens s'ils nous voient doivent se dire "sont folles les deux la "  :: 
la pire c'est moi qui essaye de jouer à la balle ou au bâton avec ma puce et qui s'en fiche royal  :: 
met lorsqu'elle longe les murs comme à l'armée hi hi , elle doit être croisée chat cette petite , elle est aussi calme que le chat.
sinon les deux ca va

----------


## lénou

Si Sémira sursaute et longe les murs, ça signifie qu'elle est craintive: il ne faut pas la conforter dans son attitude dans ce cas, ne pas la caresser, mais, au contraire, l'encourager à avancer et/ou faire diversion pour détourner son attention et dédramatiser la situation.

----------


## Sandybouh

> Si Sémira sursaute et longe les murs, ça signifie qu'elle est craintive: il ne faut pas la conforter dans son attitude dans ce cas, ne pas la caresser, mais, au contraire, l'encourager à avancer et/ou faire diversion pour détourner son attention et dédramatiser la situation.


coucou
dans la rue je lui porte de l'attention que lorsqu'elle vient vers moi ou qu'elle fait quelque chose de bien, c'est le bruit des voitures qui la gêne, donc maintenant que j'ai appris à la connaître, lorsqu'elle s'arrête je m'arrête et on attend que les voitures passent

----------


## lénou

Le souci est que si tu t'arrêtes également, Sémira va associer la voiture à un danger potentiel... Il faudrait continuer en détournant son attention avec une friandise et/ou une caresse, en l'encourageant, pour que cette angoisse passe et que la miss parvienne à poursuivre son chemin sans stress.

----------


## Sandybouh

> Le souci est que si tu t'arrêtes également, Sémira va associer la voiture à un danger potentiel... Il faudrait continuer en détournant son attention avec une friandise et/ou une caresse, en l'encourageant, pour que cette angoisse passe et que la miss parvienne à poursuivre son chemin sans stress.


merci pour ton conseil , je vais l'appliquer ce soir 
comment savoir si son chien tire en laisse ou pas? Je ne dis pas que je fais du ski nautique avec ma puce , elle tire mais pas tout le temps, des fois la laisse est souple, j'ai une longe de 6 M et une laisse de 1,50m, en ville je ne sais pas laquelle prendre, avec celle de 1,50m je trouve ça juste mais avec les 6 m c'est la galère, c'est pas pratique car j'ai ma main droite avec au moins 4m 
des fois je m'arrête lorsqu'elle tire, j'attends qu'elle revienne et je repars en la félicitant mais des fois elle est têtue

----------


## lénou

N'hésite pas à travailler le "au pied" dans différentes situations, même sans laisse, chez toi, sous forme de jeu avec récompense et "c'est bieeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnn"!

----------


## akiravana

Pour la laisse tu peux en trouver avec 3 positions possible. Au maximum elles font 2m donc c'est pas mal et tu peux changer de position pour raccourcir en ville par exemple. Comme ça pas besoin d'avoir 20 laisses enbm balade ni de la détacher pour en changer.

Di elle tire moins c'est déjà bien. Ça ne fait pas longtemps que tu la fait bosser c'est normal s'il y a parfois des ratés surtout si c'est du a un stimuli extérieur.

Je suis un peu en retard mais je reviens aux voitures. Il vaut lieu éviter de la laisser continuer en effet pour éviter que cela empire et qu'elle se mette en danger en voulant fuir. Ne t'arrête pas continu ta route et si elle ne te suis pas tu l'appel doucement. Elle était en jardin a la Réunion avec d'autres chiens donc les balades journalières c'est nouveau pour elle et les voitures elle a appris a s'en méfier a juste titre d'ailleurs il faut juste qu'elle comprenne qu'avec toi elle ne craint rien et que tu ne l'emmènera pas la où il y a du danger. Ça viendra avec le temps ne t'en fais pas

----------


## Sandybouh

Coucou c'est noté pour le "au pied" à la maison
ca t'ai l'histoire de la pseudo crainte de voiture c'est fini, j'ai mis en pratique des que j'en ai parlé et maintenant elle ne s'arrête plus ma puce.
elle fait des progrès de jour en jour mais j'ai plus à apprendre que la puce je crois

----------


## lénou

Des nouvelles de la demoiselle?
la Miss progresse-t-elle toujours autant avec son compagnon félin?
As-tu démarré la course à pied?
Bon week-end! :-)

----------


## lénou

Des nouvelles fraîches de Sémira et sa famille? Merci

----------


## lénou

Ce serait sympa de nous donner des petites nouvelles, merci!

J'espère que tout va bien...

----------


## lénou

?
:-(

----------


## lénou

Des nouvelles?

----------

